# C&C Cage help?



## Kaiyoyuki (Apr 28, 2013)

So I am going to be getting my first bunny in a few days, and it is a male 8-week old Holland Lop. I will only have one bunny, and would like to do a C&C cage for him. I am wondering what size it should be for one Holland, I would like for it to be multilevel, probably only 2 levels. I want to use linoleum as a floor and want to make sure that is bunny safe. I am going to attempt to litter box train him so I don't have to have bedding everywhere. But not sure what to do for sides so he won't pee out side the cage. I am also not sure how to make a second floor to it. Any advice would be great


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 28, 2013)

Is a C&C cage like a NIC cage? Here is a good website on building a condo...I am sure you can customize yours to your preferences.

http://rabbitcondo.com/how-to-build-a-rabbit-condo

Also, lots of good cage ideas at this thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/your-2012-cages-youve-made-64844/

For the urine guard, you could use cardboard just wire tied on and when he is litter-trained, just take it down. For something more permanent, places like Lowes have hard plastic sheets you can cut to size and attach with wire ties as well.

Welcome to the forums...good luck!

Kelton


----------



## Kaiyoyuki (Apr 28, 2013)

yes they are the same, I call it a C&C cage beacuse I think when they are used for guinea pigs that is what they are called and I learned of them when I thought about getting a guinea pig. And do you think linoleum is an ok flooring? And Thanks for the help


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 28, 2013)

I use linoleum for one of my bunnies...just make sure the edges are protected from nibbling. You can use grass mats or, if your bunny isn't a chewer, a small piece of carpet or other mat so he has some traction in getting around in there.

You're welcome!


----------



## Morquinn (Apr 29, 2013)

With my lionhead she wasnt even litterbox trained before I moved her to her NIC cage, its a 3grid by 2 grid, I used an indoor/outdoor mat and just turned it over so the rubber side was up. I made the piece bigger than the cage itself so it has about 4 inches out each side just incase she wouldnt use her litterbox. I put her hay rack over her litterbox and she has never pee'd in any other place except her litterbox. She will even mainly use it for poo's as well. I put a small two story part in her cage and I never built a ramp she ended up just being able to jump up there.


----------



## Kaiyoyuki (Apr 29, 2013)

Since my bunny is about 8 weeks do you think he will get the hang of the litter box pretty fast? Or should i put bedding down all over until he is older and will use the litterbox more? Also, I have heard that getting a rabbit fixed will most likely mean the rabbit will use a litterbox more and wont 'use the bathroom' all over the cage is that true at all?


----------



## Azerane (Apr 30, 2013)

Putting bedding down everywhere will only confuse your young bunny even more about where to pee and poop. Just use the litter box, yes he is likely to get it wrong a few times at first, but linoleum is easy to wipe clean until he gets the hang of it. Just put any messes that you clean up into his litter box so that it puts his scent there and he knows to go there. 

Yes, getting a rabbit fixed does have a positive impact on their litter box habits. They are less likely to leave so many territorial poo markings and much less likely to spray urine everywhere to mark their territory also. Highly recommend getting them fixed, it also seems to help them bond with you more easily too, though that's personal experience, not sure how widespread that may be.


----------

